# Sloan optima ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone ever work on them ? I'm standing in the bathroom to work on this. Assuming it's a bad module just trying to get insight. It's on a urinal and it's being temperamental. It will not flush with the button and just being erratic when it does flush to the point of double flushing and overflowing. I know that's another issue. I changed the batteries to be sure that's not the issue and same problem.


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you try adjusting sensitivity?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

It's been installed for over a year.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

There are so many things that wear out on optimas. The button is magnetic and loses its power over time. The modules are typically the first thing a guy replaces but then you may find the solenoid is bad. The spring loaded piston tends to fail, making the fixture flush indefinitely. If an optima is close to ten years old, I recommend replacing it entirely, including the diaphragm and piston. Parts may cost more, but your labor time is less.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Solenoid. Had the same issue two weeks ago on a W/C


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Even the light is being weird and sometimes flashing and sometimes not. Even standing in front of it it will sit without flashing.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Just replace everything. If one component fails, another will fail next year. 
I installed around twenty optimas in a single location about ten years ago. Our service plumber has been there so much recently that we are considering offering the customer a price to replace all of them. If you have a problem with an optima, you're going to have more problems, soon. Tell the customer "If you want to stay with this system, keep in mind they don't last forever".
There are other options, and that is for you and the customer to discuss.
In the mean time, don't waste your time trying to diagnose an optima. Just replace the whole head.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The head is less than 2 years old. That's why I was looking at repair and not replacement. I replaced a busted toto with the optima.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

If you replaced a busted Toto, and then less than two years later, your optima is busted, is there a chance that they are being abused? I've heard that if you hit the button on an optima too hard they act all kinds of crazy.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

What about building water pressure too high??


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure there is all sorts of abuse. People don't care to take care of stuff. Doubtful that it's water pressure. There's another that's working fine right next to it.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I would guess that if the button doesn't work, and the light doesn't blink, and it's not very old, then someone hit the button way too hard. Start by replacing the button. that's quick. then maybe the module.
Also make sure the cover isn't scratched up or dirty in front of the sensor lens.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I prefer these, personally.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

pianoplumber said:


> I would guess that if the button doesn't work, and the light doesn't blink, and it's not very old, then someone hit the button way too hard. Start by replacing the button. that's quick. then maybe the module.
> Also make sure the cover isn't scratched up or dirty in front of the sensor lens.



The cover is clear for sure. How does the button actually work ? Nothing connects it.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

The button is a magnet.
Check this link, it will help
http://www.sloanvalve.com/Maintenance_Guides/0816599.pdf


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

The light is suppose to come on only during the initial setup I believe. May be the module. Don't recommend them because Sloan has never been able to make them reliable. Like pianoplumber said, those Zurn/TC units work great because the solenoid never touches water.


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

I had several of these installed 2 years ago in a renovation project, and most have failed already. Performance is not reliable, parts are expensive and service calls are frequent. I'm replacing them with manual f/o's as they fail.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I know I'm extremely late responding on this. In case anyone wanted an update. The manual flush button has a magnet that when you press it tells the control to flush. It had been hit hard enough to break the magnet out. When the units are shipped they have a magnet taped to the other side which turns the unit off. When the flush magnet broke it shifted to the other side which kept the unit from functioning. Replaced the manual flush button and all is well.


----------

